# Any advice please



## Ange (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi I was diagnosed with Graves' disease last year, I was on 5mg carbimazol which I was told to stop last October. I have been feeling really ill for a while- weak as if my legs are going to give way, trembling, out of breath just walking up stairs, headaches and nausea. I had my bloods done this week and have an over active thyroid as I thought, I started 40mg of carbimazol yesterday and was wondering how long it takes to work?? I took it last night and have woken up with a really itchy head wich I have had in the last few weeks but my eyes are so itchy I've had to take piriton. I can't take beta blockers as I have a heart problem, really struggling with a 2 year old on my own as I have no energy and feel constantly shakey. I'm waiting to see an endo but could be a few weeks. I don't expect it to work immediately but any advice on how long or what I can do to help my symptoms would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Do you have recent lab results, with ranges, that you could share? 40mg seems like a huge starting dose.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Have you considered ablation? This situation is on-going and will only stop when the object of the attack is no longer in your body.

Humble and very caring opinion.

Hugs,


----------



## Ange (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't have any lab results the test was at my GP and she phoned last night to tell me it was overactive again. When I see an endocrinologist I'll get some results and post them. How long did it take you to feel better?


----------



## Ange (Aug 6, 2015)

I not considered having it removed at the moment, I've not seen an endocrinologist yet and have no idea how overactive it is. I have only had it once before and only need a low dose of carbimazol as it went back to normal very quickly. I was on carbimazol for less than a year and was wondering if you need to be on it for longer to stop the condition returning?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

If it's Graves, unfortunately there is a very low rate of permanent remission. Once your immune system creates those antibodies it usually doesn't stop until the area it's attacking is gone. Definitely request hard copies of all of your labs so you can see what they're testing and what your levels look like.


----------

